# ATI Tool and X700 Pro



## WyzrdX (Jun 6, 2005)

This may sound strange but I have an ATI X700 PRO 256MB and when I start up ATI Tool it shows nothing. No core or Mem Speed and a 000 device ID? Any suggestions on whats up.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 6, 2005)

what's the device id of the card?
did you have a previous version of atitool installed? if yes, try uninstalling, reboot, then reinstall


----------



## WyzrdX (Jun 6, 2005)

There is no device id and I uninstalled .22 and reinstalled .23 with same result.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 6, 2005)

you are using .22 or .23? try 0.24 which was released not long ago


----------



## mshen10 (Jun 16, 2005)

I am using .25, i don't know if i over clocked my video card right. I am using a x700 pro 256 mb. Core: 425.0 --- Mem: 432.00. How high should my core or mem be??


----------



## mshen10 (Jun 16, 2005)

Also, does .25 monitor temp?


----------

